# Hill climbing



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Fun stuff man. I likes to climb stuff...:rockn:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

cool man :bigok:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

am I the only one looking at the left of the ramp, taller hill thinking I would try it......:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> am I the only one looking at the left of the ramp, taller hill thinking I would try it......:bigok:


Ok Roboquad..Here's one for ya. Doesn't look it but its almost 900 feet of about 47 degree sand...and it gets a little steeper at the top. If it was about 20 feet more I probably wouldn't of made it.

Belt Burner Hill Climb on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That is a long hill, great climb


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like the brute is actually jumping higher than the TRX and KFX


----------

